# Finish help....



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

So I just rebuilt my king/cobia rod. Everything is perfect until the finish. I put the finish on about an hour and a half to 2 hours ago and the threads are still dark..... I had the same issue the first time I built the rod.... Any ideas why this keeps happening?


----------



## Mackerel mauler (Sep 22, 2013)

the threads will darken up with finish. it's like when you wet a t-shirt it gets darker. the moisture from the finish never leaves fully and it causes the thread to turn out darker. I usually go one shade brighter than I want it to turn out. hope that helps!


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the information Mackerel Mauler! I just didnt expect the threads to get so dark. It is like the comparison of gray to black with the before and after colors.... I guess Ill just stick to metallic threads.


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

Next time put on a couple coats of color preserver before you put on the finish.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I used ncp thread, so I dont know why it would need cp....


----------

